# selling my benchmade hk nitrous blitz



## wushuguy (Aug 2, 2010)

Not sure if this is where to post or even if this kind of post is acceptable, but
I have a used HK Nirtrous blitz, used but in very good condition, only very few scratches on the coating. It was used mainly to cut soft materials and sometimes cardboard and rope. I didn't cut hard or improper things with it, so the condition is very good. I'm asking $80 or best offer. shipping to the continental us included.  PM me if interested.


----------

